# Dust exhausting



## sharpsshooter67 (Jun 23, 2019)

My dust collection system consists of 6" pipe controlled by gates, then into my cyclone collector and vented thru stacked filters. I'd like to loose the filters and go thru the wall for venting. What size of piping should I use? Jim


----------

